# GPS



## clagir (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

J'entend dire que la version 3G possède un vrai GPS. Cela veut-il dire que l'on peut avoir les cartes sans connexion ?

Voici ce qu'est inscrit sur le site de Apple :

*Géolocalisation*
Wi-Fi
Boussole numérique
GPS assisté (modèle Wi-Fi + 3G)
Cellulaire (modèle Wi-Fi + 3G)

La boussole numérique, c'est quoi ?
GPS assisté ?
Cellulaire ?

Merci de m'expliquer. Salutations


----------



## dada69 (24 Juillet 2010)

la boussole indique le nord, elle permet d'orienter la carte

la version Wifi seule utilise une geolocalisation des bornes wifi connues, c'est assez imprécis

la version 3G utilise le réseau de téléphone pour se localiser, c'est beaucoup plus précis (et n'utilise pas de crédit)

avec la géniale application iphigenie sur un Ipad 3G tu as un vrai GPS avec location même lorsqu'il n'y a pas de réseau, le pied

rien que pour cela la version 3G vaux vraiment le coup par rapport à la version Wifi (de mon point de vue du moins)


----------



## clagir (27 Juillet 2010)

Merci dada69 pour tes réponses. J'ai donc bien fait de prendre un modèle 3G. Mais il ne me semble pas avoir de boussole avec l'iPad ?


----------



## kisco (27 Juillet 2010)

clagir a dit:


> Merci dada69 pour tes réponses. J'ai donc bien fait de prendre un modèle 3G. Mais il ne me semble pas avoir de boussole avec l'iPad ?



Pour activer la boussole dans l'application "Plans", il faut cliquer deux fois sur le bouton de localisation (la petite cible).

Sinon il faut télécharger une application qui  affiche une boussole. Il en existe des gratuites, comme free-hd-compass


----------



## clagir (27 Juillet 2010)

dada69 a dit:


> avec la géniale application iphigenie...)



Merci, c'est super comme application.



kisco a dit:


> Pour activer la boussole dans l'application "Plans", il faut cliquer deux fois sur le bouton de localisation (la petite cible).
> 
> Sinon il faut télécharger une application qui  affiche une boussole. Il en existe des gratuites, comme free-hd-compass



Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai trouvé.

Salutations


----------

